# HUGE order at Petland Langley!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Today i had the privilege of seeing and helping with the new coral shipment at Petland Langley. It was fun unbagging the corals and fish. Mike ordered 12 boxes of corals and fish. Some beautiful and healthy fish and very nice corals! Nice green brains, torches, mushrooms, zoas, leathers, sps etc. I know we have been craving a good saltwater store in Langley and mike is providing us with the good stuff now. Now is the time to check out the store if you haven't. Cheers


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice!! now I hope their prices come down to reality  I love that store been shopping there 10+ years, great selection of frozen food


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

They got quite a large shipment of beautiful corals. Amazing store.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Ya just don't prepay for anything


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Ya just don't prepay for anything


Lets keep things positive for a change


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Lets keep things positive for a change


All part of being a vendor you have to take the good with the bad and learn from your mistakes,were all human,we all make them its how we deal with them that shapes us as people or vendors,certainly cant sweep them under the rug.

I'll be swinging by there tommorow to check it out,looking forward to seeing what they have its nice to see some stores restocking their marine section ehem,ehem


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I was there today and they do have a lot of very nice corals. Beautiful frogspawns that I would have bought but my tank is full  Also they just got Reef nutrition products in! No more going to JL for things like oyster feast.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the store. But Mike burned a lot of people in the past. I hope nothing but good things for him and Petland.


----------

